# Spalding Britanica Pennine Dressage Saddle



## Mebsred (9 September 2011)

My treasured Saddle was stolen on Tuesday night from our yard in Reigate (Surrey). In all they got away with around £40K worth of tack which includes saddles, bridles, rugs etc!! The drugged our 2 yard Rotties and even gave them a kicking for good measure. Apparently we were one of 4 yards that was targeted on Tuesday evening in the area. Among them was my *Spalding Britannica Pennine Black 17" M/W Dressage Saddle. Stamped with no. 6861.* I bought this saddle new in 2004 from Chris Spalding himself. It took me 4 years to save for this saddle!! Any information would be appreciated and I will pay a reward for the recovery of my saddle. Please ensure you are all a bit more vigilant where ever you are in the country as next time it could be you. Lets not let this scum get away with this as we all work so hard to build up our tack. It has taken me many years to accumulate all my equipment only for someone to destroy that in one evening. If anyone has any information about up and coming saddlery auctions in their area please let me know as I can see me using up all my annual leave now to travel the country. Thanks for reading


----------



## Mebsred (15 September 2011)

I would like to add to the list of stolen items from our yard:

We also had the owners 14 yr old daughters Harness (black) stolen which was specialy made for her miniture horse. This Harness will not fit even a Shetland as it will be way too small. Once again a reward is offered for its return.  Thx


----------



## Paris Breeze (15 September 2011)

So sorry for you, it is just awful that these people can get away with this, I will keep a look out on this side of the pond, best of luck


----------



## vam (16 September 2011)

Really sorry to here this, seems like a gang are doing the rounds as a friends yard was hit a couple of weeks ago in chipstead. The dog was drugged and smacked about a bit as well. I think everyone needs to be extra careful and lock things up tighter. Hope you find your saddle


----------



## Mebsred (16 September 2011)

Thanks guys, I think I know who your friend is in Chpstead if she has boarding kennels also? 

I discovered yesterday that a load of travellers have taken over a car park in Horley. Apparently they are some of the lot that have been evicted from Dale Farm. They started arriving around about the time these thefts started to happen. Funny that??? Be aware!

I have also found out that the police raided a travellers site on the A27 in West Sussex 2 weeks ago only to find an uninhabited stolen caravan stacked full to the brim with stolen tack! Needless to say not one of the travellers had any idea of where it all came from or who put the caravan there, so no one could be arrested.


----------

